# Diaper rash- change at night??



## eknuckles (Nov 25, 2011)

Recently my baby girl has had a mild diaper rash that wont go away. I tried airing her out, sunning, butt paste and lanolin. The rash cut back a lot but as soon as i put her ( PUL) cover back on the rash became worse. I read so many women do not change diapers at night... Am i suppose not also?? am i never again able to put her diaper cover on her?

also any natural remedies would be very helpful!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## htovjm (Nov 9, 2011)

just bumping because I have the same problem with my LO's sensitive skin. He is consistently pink around his bum. It maintains at about the same level with some zinc oxide cream and constant diaper changes, except at night. I'm willing to change him at night as much as needed, but he throws quite the fit and is hard to calm down unless I catch him at just the right moment. I change him right before bed at around 10pm and then again at 6am. I use a fleece liner to help him feel dry and a doubler and he doesn't feel super saturated at AM. I started a thread about this earlier and a lot of Mamas just suggested I not worry about it since it doesn't seem to cause DS any pain. I'm still bugged by it though!

Have you ruled out yeast? That could be another cause of a persistent rash.


----------



## eknuckles (Nov 25, 2011)

We are in the same boat here!
I am also using a fleece liner, and added microfiber (under the fleece). It has helped the absorbancy at night time. DD doesnt seem to be bothered by the radh, but that is not goin to make me ignore the problem. If i ignore it then the rash will just become worse and probably cause pain.

I have not ruled out yeast infection entirely (what does one look like on a baby??) but there is no discharge and things clear up a lot when not in a diaper. Like today for instance i have let her stay naked and just e.cing as best as i can and the redness has gone down dramatically. I would like to e.c. Full time but i become stressed, and also like to put pants on her when we go out!


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

When did this start? Is she teething?

When DS is teething, he always seems to get diaper rash from his nighttime diapers, because I don't change him at night. Thankfully it's just a little red in the morning and a little Earth Mama Angel Baby bottom balm usually fixes it up by the next change.


----------



## rtjunker (May 11, 2011)

I've found that thoroughly drying my LO's diaper area at every change, really helps with minor irritation on my LO's bum. Also, instead of wet wipes I often use cloth with plain water, which seems less irritating for her.

The only treatment I've used on her is a dab of oil, when her bum is red. I was gifted some good all natural baby products, so I either use Farmaesthetics Nettle Remedy Oil, or Earth Mama Angel Baby oil. My LO is only 4 months old though, so we'll see what the future brings.


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

With yeast on a baby you aren't looking for discharge. Red, kind of bumpy, breaks open and bleeds. Awful stuff. But the same pattern as what you are describing- heals up for a day or two and then gets bad again. Check her tongue. If it is white- then it is yeast. Probiotics on both the tush and orally all the time is the best cure that I have found. I was always paranoid it would stay in my diapers- but I don't think it really does if you wash in hot. The other thing you can do for the tush is paint it with gentian violet if it is yeast.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

If you're noticing a big difference between PUL cover and no cover, then it's time to try a different cover. Try fleece and try wool. I know if I put a PUL cover on my guy for his overnight diaper, he will have an ammonia burn by morning everywhere his diaper touched. So he wears wool at night, and it's not an issue. PUL does not breathe, and her skin may just be too sensitive for that. We can wear PUL during the day, as long as he's changed every 2-3 hours, but even half the night is too much for him.


----------



## eknuckles (Nov 25, 2011)

I kept my DD out of her diaper and all night, just layed her on a blanket with a diaper under her. By morning she was mostly healed. From then on I have kept her without her diaper cover on at night, and added some extra layers ( microfiber and fleece against her skin) at night. She is rash free!!


----------

